# Genius in a Suitcase  (in Memory of Sylvia Plath)



## SilverMoon (Apr 1, 2016)

You, Smith girl, 
standing tall against
 a classroom wall 
like a Doric pillar;
 fissured
from holding up 
the weight of your
 language before
 the
final
fall

Tongue caught
 in stone crevice;
your soul gone
 rigor mortis -
regardless of
 corsages pinned,
love notes penned. 

Yet, so alive
when your mind
 did the tribal dance,
 all afire, with
red awake lines 
running
running
down a sheet,
your blood.

you left luggage,
the pressed fabric 
of your mind

white sheets,
stanza structured;
folded neatly
in a case,
dark.

Yes, yes
like you I confess
but you were a giantess 
casting word shadows so grand 
even Lowell could not understand

until he read you
again
again,
posthumously


isn’t it the
sad case

opened 
once you’re gone

Genius
unfolded
like clothing
that’s been 
packed away too long

aired out,
out of the dark

Suddenly,
...........Outstanding.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 1, 2016)

SilverMoon said:


> You, Smith girl, standing tall
> against a classroom wall like
> a Doric pillar; fissured from*** Fabulous imagery...
> from holding up the weight
> ...




You have such a unique, clever way of expressing yourself... That you are skilled is obvious... I always enjoy reading your work, each one is unforgettable and remains with me for a long time, I may not remember each title, but the essence is there.. Thank you for sharing...


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 1, 2016)

Thank you, Gumby and Blade for reading. And, FireMajic, your review is my sublime gift! Sylvia Plath has always been an inspiration for my Confessional work.  For me, her poetry is a kind of controlled hallucination born out of fever, if this makes any sense. All I know is that I tried to give her justice as a person, as a poet. Thanks for confirming that I might just have done this.


----------



## ned (Apr 2, 2016)

hello - a terrific poem here - with some nice twists and turns of phrase.

I didnt understand all of it - but no matter, the gist came shining through.

casting word shadows so grand 
even Lowell could not understand - going for the rhyme here - when, perhaps, it isn't needed.

casting shadows from words
even Lowell could not understand - just a thought

thanks for sharing
Ned


----------



## Nihilist (Apr 2, 2016)

Reminds me of a gifted genius who is an outcast because they're misunderstood.  Clever and original.  Enjoyed the work.  I'm interested to read more.


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 2, 2016)

Thank you, Nihilist

 I agree. I think most geniuses are misunderstood. I'll find a link for you which will give you more insight to her as a person and writer..


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 2, 2016)

ned said:


> hello - a terrific poem here - with some nice twists and turns of phrase.
> 
> I didnt understand all of it - but no matter, the gist came shining through.
> 
> ...



Hi, Ned. Appreciate all of your comments.

Glad you got the gist. Here's what I was aiming to convey. Plath wrote about her personal demons and share in "Confessional" genre of poetry

The whole of this poem is about her most notable work being "published only after her death" - the definition of "posthumous" 

 The operative word here is "case" which has double meaning. 1) "Case" as in - the situation. 2) "Case" (Suit*case*) represents just this/ or a kind of a coffin where all her bare boned unpublished poems lie. Hence, the title "Genius in a Suitcase" 



> casting word shadows so grand
> even Lowell could not understand - going for the rhyme here - when, perhaps, it isn't needed.



Throughout most of the poem I slant (or internal) rhyme. Words that rhyme or are close to rhymes, running within lines rather than what you've exampled above -  rhymes at end on line. I can see why this is perhaps outstanding for you as I've only employed this a few times.

Her work is finally recognized and published - 



> Genius
> unfolded
> like clothing
> that’s been
> ...



Hope my clarification has helped flesh out the poem for you.

And thank you, again, Ned!


----------



## Rick Keeble (Jul 16, 2017)

This is an outstanding piece of work. To me, the title is a very important factor, it must draw the reader into the poem itself.

Which this does! And the poem is simply extraordinary! 

My tongue is also caught in that stone crevice!


----------



## sas (Jul 17, 2017)

Love this, love this! You've a wonderful way of taking the reader on a journey, without writing a "tell" poem, which is very difficult to do. Masterfully done.

So, stupid me is going to make comments:

Kitchen business first stanza: "from" used twice. I see no poetic reason, so assume error.

Third stanza: consider dropping "the", on end line, down to next. It is weak ending for line.

Last line (yep, I dare mess with it): Considering metaphor, "Outstanding" seemed disconnected. Maybe:


Suddenly, Fashionable.



Applause, standing up! Sas 
.


----------



## Nellie (Jul 17, 2017)

sas said:


> Love this, love this! You've a wonderful way of taking the reader on a journey, without writing a "tell" poem, which is very difficult to do. Masterfully done.
> 
> Applause, standing up!



:cheers: :encouragement::applause: Laurie, I don't know how I missed this poem when you first posted it. I'm happy it is here for me to read. Outstanding as is.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jul 18, 2017)

Rick Keeble said:


> This is an outstanding piece of work. To me, the title is a very important factor, it must draw the reader into the poem itself.
> 
> Which this does! And the poem is simply extraordinary!
> 
> My tongue is also caught in that stone crevice!



Thanks for reading, Rick. I did not know you would be pulling this up but thanks. One of my favs, too. Now, get your tongue out of that stone crevice because we need to hear your splendids!



sas said:


> Love this, love this! You've a wonderful way of taking the reader on a journey, without writing a "tell" poem, which is very difficult to do. Masterfully done.
> 
> So, stupid me is going to make comments:
> 
> ...


Smart! To make comments. I missed that repeating "from". Agreed: dropping "the" to next line. Good catches, kitchen business!

*"Suddenly, *Outstanding" is the operative word. Her genius, suddenly recognized posthumously - as with so many poets. 



Nellie said:


> :cheers: :encouragement::applause: Laurie, I don't know how I missed this poem when you first posted it. I'm happy it is here for me to read. Outstanding as is.



You missed this, my friend?! Well then, glad Rick pulled it up!


----------



## Robbie (Jul 18, 2017)

Wish I had written this. I wouldn't change a thing. As a student of all things Plath I find your poem not only moving but it hits home with all I know about her.  Cleverly written and concise. Well done!


----------



## SilverMoon (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks, Robbie. Nice to meet someone who is such a devout fan of Plath as myself. Apparently, Kurt Cobain wrote a song about her but forget its name.


----------



## Neetu (Jul 18, 2017)

Lovely tribute to an outstanding poet.


----------



## Chris Green (Jul 21, 2017)

A very unique perspective, your words have an abstract feel but still relay your theme in perfect order. I am a Plath fan and this one stuck me as a light in the darkness she must have experienced in the final hours. First stanza, lines 3 and 4, from-from feels out of place and really creates a speed bump in the piece but over all this is really good. I loved the white sheets folded neatly in the case line and the ending word, "Dark" really locked that one away.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks, Neetu and Chris. Pleased to hear your feedback as this has been re-thought, worked out several times. "Sheet" is a play-on word for sheets of paper and bed sheets, folded in the case. Opened here, work finally "awake" - seen. And then there are other metaphors.. I think it was sas that caught the "from" repeat. Thought I had fixed it? Well, it should set right now.

Again, thanks! Laurie


----------



## -xXx- (Jul 22, 2017)

am wondering if you have considered
writing a poem
where she has internet access
and the ability to self publish?
a sort of point-counter point approach?
this work speaks to me.
that makes me confident you could connect.




SilverMoon said:


> Genius
> unfolded
> like clothing
> that’s been
> ...


----------



## SilverMoon (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks, -xXx- That's a very inventive idea, though I don't think I could pull it off in verse. Perhaps, I could fictionalize your idea. But wondering if that would fall into some kind of Sci-Fi genre. Never went there before but there's always a first!


----------



## CrimsonAngel223 (Jul 24, 2017)

What an ode to a great poet like Sylvia herself. I enjoy her work as I have two her books in Canada, one is Ariel and the other is The Colossus.


----------

